

Reimagining Photos: My Internship at Facebook - vpanyam
http://blog.vivekpanyam.com/reimagining-photos-my-internship-at-facebook/

======
ameydhar
Amazing work! I'll be on the Online Ads team at Facebook, Menlo Park this
summer. It would be great to get some tips from you on how to have an
impactful time at Facebook! I'm a little nervous as this is my first software
engineering internship.

~~~
vpanyam
Thanks! You'll be fine. Hit me up if you have any specific questions!

[my initials]@[my name].com

------
rzendacott
What team were you on? It looks like you had an awesome time! I'm interning at
Facebook Seattle next Fall, and I'm trying to figure out which team(s) to try
to join.

~~~
vpanyam
Congrats! I was on the Photos on Android team in Menlo Park. It was a great
experience!

~~~
rzendacott
Thanks for the info!

~~~
vpanyam
No Problem. Good Luck!

